# TimeYourCube.com updated to version 2.1



## ricehigh (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

About a month ago I updated TimeYourCube.com and asked all of you for your opinion on it. I got some very good suggestions, and now I am ready with another update.

Your feedback last time was mainly that the site did not render properly on all mobile devices (especially on the iPad) and that a "WCA inspection mode" would be nice. To that end, I have improved rendering on mobile devices in general and added a WCA inspection mode, where penalties are automatically given for overinspecting according to WCA regulations. You can also manually add/remove penalties to all previous solves. In addition, you now have the option to see deleted solves and even undelete them if you want.

I urge you to check the site out and give me any feedback you have that could improve the site. I want this to be the best cube timer online! 

You can check out the full changelog below.

*Changelog*
*Version 2.1 (April 2015) *

Improved user interface on mobile devices, especially tablets.
The social bar is now only visible when viewed on larger screens.
Added WCA (World Cubing Association) inspection mode where solves are automatically given +2 and DNF (did not finish) penalties if the user over-inspects according to WCA regulations. In this mode, the timer does not automatically begin after inspection time has finished.
A penalty of 2+ seconds is given to users who do not start the solve within 15 seconds.
A penalty of DNF is given to users who do not start the solve withing 17 seconds.

Added ability to manually add/remove +2 and DNF penalties of previous solves.
Added ability to see deleted solves including the ability to undelete them.
Updated stats box to show daily best and daily worst times.
Added description of WCA inspection mode to the about page.

*Version 2.0 (March 2015)*

Initiatives to improve experience from mobile devices
Adaptive design
Speed optimization
New sound engine (sound still a bit experimental on mobile devices).
New plotting engine (old one was based on Flash, which does not work on mobile devices)

Changed database access for faster response times from server. (less waiting)
Added option to change timezone (timezone will be fetched by geoip on first visit)
Added new plotting modes.
Added option to download log as a comma separated file (csv file), which can be loaded directly into other programs, such as Excel.
Added a "social bar", which makes it easy to share this site with family and friends.
Fixed a bug that could take the user to an non-existing page when signing up.
Added URL navigation.
Minor UI improvement, including a loading symbol that appears, when elements on screen are being updated.
Changed spacebar behavior during inspection. Pressing spacebar will now end inspection and start the timer. Additionally, the timer will start after the chosen inspection time has ended.

*Version 1.0 (2012)*

Initial release.

P.S. I am aware that the site does not render optimally on mobile phones in landscape modes. Any fix I implement to solve this, breaks the rendering on tablets. Is this an issue for you? If so, I could try to see if I can find other fixes for it that does not break the rendering on tablets.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2015)

30 moves scrambles wat


----------

